# Middleweight girls I.D.



## Isle Ride (Apr 9, 2020)

I posted this in "1933-1965 Balloon" but It looks more like a middleweight to me.
A friend asked me to help I.D. it. Based on fork crown and shield on the blades, fender mount detail behind bottom bracket, I think it is a Ross. He just sent me photo of BB. No number. Under the chain guard bracket?

See link to original posting and photos below.









						i.d. help for girls ballooner | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

A friend of mine wants to put this back together for his wife. Interesting "mixte" type tubes and fork crown. I think it will be a challenge just getting it apart. Any idea what it is? Ross maybe?




					thecabe.com


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Apr 20, 2020)

1960s Schwinn


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 20, 2020)

1951 C.W.S said:


> 1960s Schwinn




Oh heavens, no it's not.


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Apr 20, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Oh heavens, no it's not.



Please, change my mind. The stem says otherwise along with the saddle , bottom bracket ,kickstand,seat post clamp and the rear seat post stays.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 20, 2020)

1951 C.W.S said:


> Please, change my mind. The stem says otherwise along with the saddle , bottom bracket ,kickstand,seat post clamp and the rear seat post stays.




We must not be looking at the same pictures. Sorry, I see absolutely nothing here related to Schwinn.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Apr 20, 2020)

Sorry bud , other than a Pixi , no other vintage Schwinn ever had a double top tube frame


----------



## rennfaron (Apr 20, 2020)

Vintage Womans Ross Deluxe 26" Road Cruiser Bicycle | #77772188
					

Vintage Womans Ross Deluxe 26  Road Cruiser Bicycle




					www.worthpoint.com
				



Need to find a better image - hard to see in image - double top tube, same guard, same chain ring, bars, frame architecture...


----------



## rustystone2112 (Apr 20, 2020)

No need double tubes always attach to the side of the seat mast 
Single tube always attached to the front. Easy to see the side attached


----------



## rennfaron (Apr 20, 2020)

Looks like the mens version - bad example. 








						Ross Deluxe tank bike | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

I have three 26" middle weight boys bikes for sale, of which I'd like to sell two of.  I can't decide which to sell and which one to keep, so I'll offer all three and see what happens.  The first is a Ross Deluxe tank bike.  Near as I can tell, it's from the early '60s.        This must...




					thecabe.com


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Apr 20, 2020)

well my expertise lies in other catagories anyway,no need to be rude *GTs58* ,i guess thats why im never in this catagory .
Glad others could help you properly *Isle Ride *


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 21, 2020)

It’s a Ross.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 25, 2020)

Early-mid '60s CBC/Ross built, with a Schwinn seat.


----------



## Scout Evans (Apr 26, 2020)

Ross has a distinct dropout shape, as your bike shows. The large flange with two rivet marks on the BB also is Ross.  And the three holes in the head tube where the badge should go, with the center one larger. That chainwheel is also a giveaway as Ross. The chainwheel pattern can be seen on a lot of newer cruisers. The serial numbers should be on the left dropout, and begin with a "R". The next two digits are the year. I'm guessing yours is about 1965. Looks like it's a solid bike, just needs tons of work. I would bet all the bearings are in good shape.


----------

